#ubuntu-tv 2012-06-11
<devxdev> Is there a certain way to submit bug fixes? (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntutv/+bug/1008692)
<devxdev> I found the fix for that^
<bobweaver> Saviq,  should maybe push precise-branch ? ^^
<bobweaver> Hello everybody  :)
<bobweaver> jhodapp,  what did you do to the player ?
<bobweaver> aka lp:~jhodapp/ubuntutv/player    :)
<bobweaver> also if anyone sees that devxdev kid again some one needs to tell him that it is not polite to send dcc requests with out asking  O_o
<bobweaver> if you see him before me ^^ that is
<jhodapp> bobweaver: I separated out the player from the overall TV demo
<jhodapp> bobweaver: so you can just call the player from the command line passing it -uri /my/path/to/video.mp4 and it will play the media
<bobweaver> that is awesome jhodapp  !
<bobweaver> thanks for getting back too me. Also with such speed . you sir are a true gentlemen :)
<jhodapp> thanks :)
<jhodapp> lol
<bobweaver> jhodapp,  you test this on 11.10 or 12.04 ?
<jhodapp> 12.04
<bobweaver> \o/
<bobweaver> I have also ported all my work to 12.04
<bobweaver> all then lens ect
<bobweaver> re-packagaing them up but having troubles with the stupid youtube one again
<bobweaver> I will get it glad to see you back anf once again gread job with the player :)
<tgm4883> What's the status of the port to Unity 3D?
<jhodapp> thanks, things will really start to come together soon
<tgm4883> or the status on the EPG data?
<jhodapp> tgm4883: unchanged
<tgm4883> :/
<bobweaver> I have started porting some stuff :)
<bobweaver> to unity 3d that is
<bobweaver> not much but tring to get the "dash" going 1st
<bobweaver> epg is out of  my range of things
<bobweaver> I was going to uses a modified xml from mythtv I was thinking
<tgm4883> bobweaver, someone was going to give an update on EPG data this week I thought
<tgm4883> I thought it was jhodapp, but IDK
<bobweaver> ahh
<jhodapp> tgm4883: not me, no
<bobweaver> :)
<bobweaver> ohh geez.......        Saviq      :>)
<tgm4883> allI remember is somebody went on vacation last week and was going to give an update in the upcoming week(s)
 * tgm4883 goes to look at IRC logs
<jhodapp> tgm4883: I went on vacation last week
<tgm4883> hmm
<jhodapp> and I said stay tuned
<bobweaver> not a giggie jhodapp  there is only 4 of us main devs
<bobweaver> biggie *
<tgm4883> jhodapp, ah, so I can't trick you into giving an update then ;)
<jhodapp> haha
<bobweaver> also that was meant for tgm4883
<bobweaver> rotflol tgm4883
<jhodapp> I can update you on how my vacation went ;)
<tgm4883> jhodapp, I hope it went well
<jhodapp> It did, very well thanks
<bobweaver> sudo apt-get --fix-vacations  update
<tgm4883> The plains of Spain? The white cliffs of dover?
<tgm4883> Margaritaville?
<jhodapp> the north woods of Wisconsin :)
<tgm4883> Graceland?
<jhodapp> Hayward
<tgm4883> that doesn't sound like a vacation
<bobweaver> sweet fishing
<jhodapp> it's a fantastic vacation in a cabin on a private lake
<tgm4883> That sounds like the start to a murder movie
<bobweaver> I love the northeren part of WI
<bobweaver> like Detroit lakes area ?
<tgm4883> no, the farther north you get in WI, the closer you get to Canada
<tgm4883> and those people are just way to polite
<bobweaver> minnasota nice ehh
<bobweaver> anyhow glad you had a good time jhodapp  :)
<bobweaver> I worked why up north there for 10,000 music festival  real nice people and area of this wonderful country
<bobweaver> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IhnUgAaea4M
<bobweaver> :P
<yellabs-r2> hi there
#ubuntu-tv 2012-06-12
<bobweaver> hello devxdev
<bobweaver> are you still looking for iso ?
<bobweaver> or are you all set now ?
<adhorden> hi all
<devxdev> whats going on
<adhorden> i am trying to compile ubuntu tv but I am running into http://paste.ubuntu.com/1036897/ any ideas how to solve this?
<devxdev> I'm actually working on fixing that myself, so I don'h have an answer for you sorry :S
<Saviq> devxdev, adhorden, the ubuntutv code will only work on 11.10, not 12.04
<adhorden> Saviq: thanks, I will get 11.10 on a virtual machine, that is how I am testing it at the moment
<Saviq> it's probably doable to cherry-pick the commits from lp:unity-2d that deal with Unity APIs and port them into ubuntutv
<devxdev> ^my current focus :D
<Saviq> devxdev, cool, feel free to request a review against lp:ubuntutv when you manage to get it working
<devxdev> will do, I just have to figure out how launchpad works @_@ i'm a github user lmao
<adhorden> Saviq: I will take a look at doing that, but for now I will grab 11.10 and run a new virtual machine
<cob-olp1> if someone could and would like to try to run it on my pandaboard I can share ssh access to mine
<cob-olp1> I have sd card with fresh linaro 11.10
<bobweaver> cob-olp1,  Just waking up now
<devxdev> officially have a chrooted ubuntu-core running on a Samsung LN40B530P7N
<devxdev> i'll be working my hacked together ubuntu-tv iso into the next build
<devxdev> ^ works in a vm so hopefully it works on the tv
<jhodapp> nice work devxdev
<devxdev> thanks :D
#ubuntu-tv 2012-06-14
<cob-olp> bobweaver: hi
<bobweaver> hey there
<cob-olp> bobweaver: I've made remote access to my panda
<bobweaver> cool
<bobweaver> give me a couple of min
<bobweaver> yoou need my public ssh ?
<cob-olp> I can give you login/password
<cob-olp> for ssh
<cob-olp> I wanted at least to install all obvious packages like ubuntu-omap4-extras-multimedia, but in fact now I have problems even with them
<cob-olp> it looks that they may be not maintained for 11.10
<bobweaver> ok cob-olp  I are you ready ?
<cob-olp> all the time
<cob-olp> is it possible for me to see what you are doing?
<bobweaver> sure
<cob-olp> maybe I will learn something
<bobweaver> do you have teamviewer installed ?
<cob-olp> no
<bobweaver> go install it to reg computer
<bobweaver> and I will let you watch my dsktop
<bobweaver> desktop
<bobweaver> I will stop what I am doing till then
<bobweaver> in fact I will close ssh session now
<cob-olp> ok
<bobweaver> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qoY4e7TGTNI&feature=g-upl
<bobweaver> let me know when installed
<cob-olp> done
<bobweaver> ok open it and go to the meeting tab
<bobweaver> look at pm
